# Black & Decker model 3047-09 7-1/4" Super Sawcat Circular Saw



## frostsfury (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello I am selling a Black & Decker model 3047-09 7-1/4" Super Sawcat Circular Saw. This is a beautiful saw. Excellent condition. Whether you need it for work or as a collectable it will do the job. Click Here.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How old is the saw? Can you still get brushes for them?


----------



## MagazineDean (Jun 9, 2020)

Is this saw for sale


----------

